
VideoFlow: A Flow-Based Generative Model for Video - iron0013
https://arxiv.org/abs/1903.01434
======
jonnydubowsky
The paper references the code for the project which can be found here:
[https://github.com/tensorflow/tensor2tensor/blob/master/tens...](https://github.com/tensorflow/tensor2tensor/blob/master/tensor2tensor/models/video/next_frame_glow.py)

